# Moufflon by Frank



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

That party seems to have been very jolly! Always nice to get the friends together.

I also noticed one of your mates has an Sniper Africa beanie, did he also hunt Africa?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

jnwright said:


> That party seems to have been very jolly! Always nice to get the friends together.
> 
> I also noticed one of your mates has an Sniper Africa beanie, did he also hunt Africa?


Yes jnwright, he is the producer of the German Kinetic arrow heads ( he gave me a special gift this evening, a mini 150 grain SilverFlame in sterling silver )
Two other mates at this party hunt also in S.A. every year.

*I hope some S.A. mates will stay at my next December meeting !!!!!*
I will organize a moufflon / boar hunt for my S.A. mates in France.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

B.T.W,

What has happened with German Kinetics? It is actually easier to find a unicorn in SA than it is to find 150gr Silver flames in SA lately.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

jnwright said:


> B.T.W,
> 
> What has happened with German Kinetics? It is actually easier to find a unicorn in SA than it is to find 150gr Silver flames in SA lately.


Will stay in contact to Markus and ask him about the why.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like you had a great party Frank. :darkbeer:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Moufflon Spit*

Frank,
How does it taste,like sheep or beef?What does it weigh?
Philip


----------



## Badger SA (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Frank

Looks like you had a great Braai !!! , I wish i could have made it :sad: , My thoughts were there.

Cheers Frank


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

@ Paul,
Remember the first Saturday in December, this is every year the day of my spit Braai !! Every friend is welcome here by us for some tee with rum, glühwine and other lekker things !!
Next year I will braai a wild hog :thumbs_up

@ Philip,
The meat taste similar a bit to sheep but not so strong, it is a wild sheep and you can taste more the forest herbs.
The weight was around 25 to 30 kilo.


----------

